
Psychedelic Update - mgriffes
https://tinyletter.com/psychedelic-update
======
mgriffes
I've been writing this newsletter about psychedelics & psychedelia for about
the last year. Recently have been looking to grow the audience a bit while
staying in integrity. Thought it might be interesting to HN!

Here's an attempt at describing the motivation:

1\. Reintegrating psychedelics into our culture is a big deal

1a. Psychedelics can help us surface shadowed material, help us work with
trauma & old patterns that are no longer serving us, help us become more
trustworthy / cooperative / compassionate / less zero-sum

1b. Flow-through effects from doing this right could be huge; there's massive
upside here

2\. We don't really know how to do this reintegration, very much figuring it
out as we go

3\. I write to explore this, both trying to understanding the mechanisms of
action better and to figure out which models are working as psychedelics come
more & more into the mainstream

~~~
mgriffes
And here's an essay that makes this same argument with a lot more detail:
[https://forum.effectivealtruism.org/posts/zwno3Gxb8p6DmfadP/...](https://forum.effectivealtruism.org/posts/zwno3Gxb8p6DmfadP/cash-
prizes-for-the-best-arguments-against-psychedelics)

